
Early Office 15 screenshots show elegant fusion of ribbon and Metro - 3lit3H4ck3r
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2012/02/early-office-15-screenshots-show-elegant-fusion-of-ribbon-and-metro.ars?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+Featured+Content%29
======
lunarscape
Directly to screenshots here:
[http://www.theverge.com/2012/2/23/2818611/microsoft-
office-1...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/2/23/2818611/microsoft-
office-15-screenshots-technical-preview)

